# The "Grand Fathered In" rule.



## Shantellees (Oct 5, 2009)

I was asked to go check that a basement bath was vented properly. The work was done in the 50's and looked really good, except for the fact that the venting is all undersized. 1 1/2" gal. for the stool. The showers wet vented through the lav drain which is 1 1/4". Other then the fact that the tee for the lav should be a 1 1/2"X 1 1/4"X1 1/4" This venting should be acceptable under the "Grand Father Thing?" If it exists. Any thoughts? The 1 1/2" for the basement bath was plumbed on the original rough in off the 3" vent stack.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

in WI it reads essentially that if the work met code at the time it was was installed and doesn't present a serious threat to health or safety currently it is good as it sits.


----------

